# DoctorWho Xmas Special



## laker12 (Dec 25, 2009)

What a good episode definitely looking forward to next weeks episodes..the time lords are back and i think their evil?!?!?!

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

I enjoyed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A long time ago, I had theorised that:



Spoiler



The Timelords would come back in the 10th Doctor's final story



so I'm glad I had the right idea


----------



## RawkHawk (Dec 25, 2009)

Not the best episode, but the twists were fantastic. I love The Master, he's evil in a way which makes you think 'He doesn't take these things seriously, he truly is twisted'.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

I also was going to point out:



Spoiler



That Timelord at the end really spits a lot...





Spoiler



I know it's usually Time Lord, but I sometimes like it as one word.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 25, 2009)

Question... (if you haven't watched yet, don't read the spoiler)...



Spoiler



The time war, including the Drs homeplanet, was sealed off from the rest of time and now that time itself is being destroyed there is no way to seal the war as there is no time to seal it in?



Is that right?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Question... (if you haven't watched yet, don't read the spoiler)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd wondered the same.



Spoiler



The Time War, which resulted in the destruction of Gallifrey and Skaro was time-locked. Think of the war like a cupboard with a padlock. The walls are caving in, so the padlock's kinda useless as it doesn't stop it getting out.

Dalek Caan managed to get in to save Davros from the Nightmare Child, remember?

Of course, with the arrival of Gallifrey, possibly brings the arrival of Skaro...?

Or maybe it's a one episode thing and it gets destroyed again, who knows?






Spoiler



EDIT: 600th post


----------



## Thoob (Dec 25, 2009)

I know this has been in almost every episode before, but I just noticed it this time. Why does the Doctor run to the Tardis? It's a _time machine_. Aside from that, really good episode, I enjoyed it.

Happy Crimbo!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I know this has been in almost every episode before, but I just noticed it this time. Why does the Doctor run to the Tardis? It's a _time machine_. Aside from that, really good episode, I enjoyed it.


He needs all the time he can get


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 26, 2009)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I know this has been in almost every episode before, but I just noticed it this time. Why does the Doctor run to the Tardis? It's a _time machine_. Aside from that, really good episode, I enjoyed it.
> 
> Happy Crimbo!



He likes to run...



Also, time itself if falling apart. Time is no longer as constant as it used to be, there is no guarantee that he has enough time to get to the tardis.


----------



## ryohki (Dec 26, 2009)

wow... I love that clip.


anyways, running's his thing.
always has been.

I wore purple chuckie t's to my wedding, and had some photos taken of myself and my wife running down an alley, runaway bride style. complete with sonic screwdriver in my hand

come to think of it, I still need to photoshop a tardis into that photo.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

That is


----------



## alidsl (Dec 26, 2009)

The Dr. killed all the timelords with the machine he was going to use in the episode where rose became bad wolf and killed the Dalek emperor. 

possibly rose coming back as bad wolf

and hopefully we get to see Donna's head EXPLODE


----------

